# Used truck input please



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

If you want something with over 200k+ miles I would look into buying a diesel. Diesel engines are built to last up to 300k+, tho diesel is expensive you get better fuel milage when hauling things then you would a gas engine. Personally I'm a ford girl I have a 1993 F350 diesel with 240k miles on it with the original engine AND transmission. Also the rust on it isn't that bad. I also have a 2000 powerstroke (ford)with 159k miles on it that I drive daily back an fourth to work which is an hour drive. If your interested in a diesel the best diesel engine per make of truck is Dodge: 5.9 cummins diesel Chevy: 6.6 duramax Ford: 7.3 powerstroke. I don't know what your preference is according to make so I listed them all. Goodluck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

If you're buying second hand and it has a wooden floor, check the floor thoroughly!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My best advice would be to find a good mechanic you can trust and do the inspection before you make a final decision on truck. 

As for older: I have older (cheaper) Chevy. I only use it to haul the trailer and deliver stuff like hay, mulch, dirt, etc. Nothing fancy but as long as it does the job, who cares. I can't commute on it though as I'll run out of money - all will go to the gas.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Coffegod, I will also be looking for a used truck sometime next year for hauling my horses on weekends for playdays and trailrides. Have been doing a lot of research. I'm going to stay safe with a dealer-certified preowned vehicle, Dodge or Ford diesel, hoping to find one as old as possible with 50-100K miles on it. Would also like to have AC since I'm in Texas. I've been browsing online for several months just to see what is out there. Something I would buy when the time is right comes along once every few months. My daughter's student loan gets paid off before I buy a truck :lol: Right now, we all share trucks and trailers.



.Delete. said:


> If your interested in a diesel the best diesel engine per make of truck is Dodge: 5.9 cummins diesel Chevy: 6.6 duramax Ford: 7.3 powerstroke._Posted via Mobile Device_


.Delete, thanks for the info!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If you are going to be towing a horse trailer, locally or otherwise, I highly advise having a mechanic check it out, you want to be on the safe side. If you're just gonna use it to haul hay & feed, you can get away with a beater, but beware, older fords & their stupid trannies are expensive break downs.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey now. I have a 1993 f350 dually that I use to haul my 34ft gooseneck. It has it's original tranny, never gave us any problems. Any truck can break down and give you problems, it's all about how they are taken care of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh totally .Delete. But if one forgets to keep the overdrive turned off while hauling, which someone has, I won't mention who, has done it's kills trannies in the older models. I do love Fords though, have a new diesel superduty, powercity baybee!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Oooo what year?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

2008 F250, husband's, I just use it for hauling the horsetrailer, which is fine with me, pain in the butt to park as it has a lift kit. I quite like my 2011 week old Kia Rio (b'day gift, very spoilt this year, got a brand new trailer for mothers day) for driving to work & such. I couldn't believe it the 1st time I filled Shorty (nickname for his truck) up with diesel, $115.00!!!! Geez, surprised they didn't ask to see my credit rating before I pulled up to the pumps!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

waresbear said:


> Oh totally .Delete. But if one forgets to keep the overdrive turned off while hauling, which someone has, I won't mention who, has done it's kills trannies in the older models. I do love Fords though, have a new diesel superduty, powercity baybee!


That's going to be me. I always forget to engage that button and end up realizing it when I hit the first hill!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Most trucks will easily go 200,000 miles with decent care these days. If you are not going to use it as a daily driver I wouldn't be afraid to buy one with 150k, should last quite a long time putting 5kish on it a year. If you want to put more miles on then shoot for one with around 100k or less. 

As others have said, take it to a mechanic for a checkup prior to buying. The thing could of been used Alcan highway and be totally shook out with only 50k on it too. Also be aware, all older vehicles will nickle and dime you repairs.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

waresbear said:


> If you are going to be towing a horse trailer, locally or otherwise, I highly advise having a mechanic check it out, you want to be on the safe side. If you're just gonna use it to haul hay & feed, you can get away with a beater, but beware, older fords & their stupid trannies are expensive break downs.


My '03 6 liter (the Ford that everybody hates) is still going strong with just over 200k miles and the original tranny. My boyfriend's 98 dodge had to have the tranny rebuild right before 300k miles. 

OP, no matter what truck you buy, you're going to have to put money into it. Just budget an extra $2,000 or so for repairs, tires, inspection, registration, or whatever. And if you get a diesel, just remember to change your oil at least every 5,000 miles and your fuel filter every 3rd oil change. That and Lucas or diesel kleen in the tank every other time you fill up will keep your truck happy and healthy.



Darrin said:


> Also be aware, all older vehicles will nickle and dime you repairs.


I beg to differ. Older diesels are pretty much indestructible if they're taken care of. They're also really easy to work on and do general maintenance on even if you're not a mechanic. The newer ones have too many computers and sensors that make them impossible for anyone but a mechanic to work on.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

My 93 diesel is indestructable, the engine is, not the rest of the truck. The bed is rusting off, the electral needs re done, it eats alternators for breakfast, the ac unit needs replaced. Last month the power steering went which ended up somehow slipping the belt off the alternator. Needless to say I make friends with a ditch. After that we found that the fuel lines were corroding away, the. Then issues with the injectors ( which have been replaced 3 times). The tranny is original never had a problem with it. We take excellent care of that truck, but it's a truck and we use it as one. It gets full service every 3,000 miles. Darrin is right, no matter how much to take care of an older vehicle ( if you use it ) it will nickel and dime you. Any vehicle will nickel and dime you, but older trucks tend to have more problems. Just because older diesels are easy to work on doesn't mean they won't nickel and dime you. You still end up working on them 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

